# Ft. Pickens Point ????



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Has anyone been catching any bluefish off of the point at Ft. Pickens. I haven't fished there in about 20 years but we used to have some good times out there. I'd like to take my daughter out there one evening but I wanted to see if it would be worth the walk.

Thanks.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

theres spanish mackeral EVERYWHERE round the pier


----------



## Benniwise (Mar 9, 2008)

> *BigBrandon89 (9/25/2009)*theres spanish mackeral EVERYWHERE round the pier




I was out on the pier yesterday. Not one Spanish to be seen. Saw about 4 Black Snapper and a few flounder. The Spanish run looks to be over.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

dude just ask ray (knoz) about all the spanish that have been caught out there in the last couple weeks


----------



## Benniwise (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh I'm not arguing the fact that they weren't there. We filled up a cooler or two!! I just didn't see any brought up last Friday. Have you heard reports that they are back? D love to catch more!!



-Ben


----------

